# XD My Spawn XD



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Female: {Mneme} Volcano VT 
Male: {Dionosys} Cellophan (Dragon?) HM
Goal: Hope to produce 15+ females for 30gal sorrority in a variety of color.

Mneme has bars when shown to Dion, I will condition for three days including today.

Conditioning Food: Day 1 Brine Shrimp (did not care for it), Day 2 Blood worms, Day 3 Blood worms. Also I will give them a couple flakes of bettamin every day.

Fry Food: Micro worms may attempt egg yolk and then eventually cut up pieces of brine shrimp and blood worms when old enough to eat it.

I will set up my breeding tank tomorrow I will be using a heater keeping the heat around 80. When the fry are big enough I have a sponge filter. There will be a couple assorted live plants to provide inforsia. 

Q's
1. Does Dionosys have dragon scaling?
2. What do you think the colors will be? (I know breeding petstore bettas can be unpredictable.)
3. How long should I wait to clean the breeding tank?
4. Does light affect developement?

Mneme








Dionosys









Together


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck! Breed back to dad if you want more like him  He is a dragon.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO pet store bettas are over stock-rejects, at least the modern tail types. The only difference is that you don't know their genetic back ground. The important thing is knowing what you want and or what you're trying to achieve - knowing what to combine (both form and color). So whether working with aquabid bettas or pet store, if you're breeding colors that require a number of genetic codes, you will get many different colors.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck! I hope you get what you're looking


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the support guys! I really cant wait until every thing is ready though I know first spawns normally fail.

Whoohooo! Hes a dragon XD I was so happy to read that MrVampire181 if he is a good breeder I might even use him with a dragon geno girl.:lol:

Update: Im getting my breeding tank set up right now. I fed them their morning blood worms and they like them much better then the brine shrimp. Since seeing Mneme last night for pictures he has a little bubble nest (Too bad its in the wrong tank :C) Ill get pics of the tank as soon as I am done.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So my tank is all set up, here is a picture. I'll wait until the temp is up and then put Dion in. The live plant looks really brown in this pic but it is really green.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So the temp warmed up and I let Dion run around a bit (like 30 min) I just floated Mneme and snapped a couple more shots before turning of all the lights and shutting curtains so its very dark.(He likes to make his bubble nest this way, and I thought it would make mneme more comfortable.)

I love his cute little orange face! His fins are starting to express the same salmon/orange color.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw so cute I hope you get a great spawn


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Creat! I Really like the purple fish in your avi!
Update: Dion has a small bubble nest 1"x1" in the spawn tank hopefully he will continue to work on it. I will release Mneme from the cup tonight and then lights out, hopfully tomorrow morning they will spawn.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck! Just a tip: Many first time breeders run into velvet ad this will kill an entire spawn....I add preventative meds as soon as I pull the male.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Best of luck to you! and if you have any males you want to find homes for I might just have to go and get one


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice MrVampire181, what would you sugest I use that is safe for the fry? My tank has no light on it as I wanted to do a low light spawn, I also put aquarium salt in it to help with any stress or injuries that might accure. I am keeping the tank above 80 and it has been running at 82.

Creat I would love to give you as many as you want (for free) I cant promise their will be any as this is my first spawn and I am not sure how it will go.

Update: I released the female today she was very responsive to Dion and he had a small bubble nest. She is doing great, swimming up to the bubbles and putting her head down, he comes up and flares and he chases her/or she swims away. I will watch them a little longer to make sure he dosent get violent and then its lights of for the night.

I am very proud of myself Im constantly wanting to move this here or change that there, and I've been able to control myself and just leave them alone. I dont even have my face pressed against the glass.(Dion likes to try to scare me away by flaring....:C)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just sti back, relax, and cross your fingers


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol thats a great image of your face on the tank and him trying to scare you off. I know how hard is not to look all the time. I am rooting for them to give you a great spawn! I usually use aquarium salt to avoid velvet and I have never had an issue. My hardest time comes with feeding the fry.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Creat: XD well I think Dion is just concerned that my nose might be at a perminent bend if I stay that way to long. lol I'm hoping everthing thing goes smoothly but what problems did you come across?

Update: I just snuck a quick look, the tiny nest he did have is demolished just a couple lines of bubbles now. Neither are showing any tears in fins and female is still showing bars. I'm not going to mess with anything as it has only been daylight for an hour or so. I'm hoping he will leave her alone for a bit and start working on his nest but overall Im not worried.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I feed green water/ infusoria and micro worms. There is usually a die off right when they first get on then when I switch the foods. Although I still do it slowly some just seem to refuse to eat. It usually makes me twitch a little and spaz out when I find dead fry. 
I still cant get over how amazing the male looks if you get fry that look anything like him I want one so bad.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

XD I dont know if any will look like him. My un-educated guess would be. oranges, dalmations, cellophans, marbles, and butterflys. Mneme has darkened to black I can see the red spots but they arent as bright I assume because she has the dalmation spots she might carry the NR2 and since Dion has a salmon/orange color body were the dragon scaling isnt expressed he might also have the NR2.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gosh any of those mixes would be brilliant and i think you will get the rainbow sorority your looking for.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope so! <3

Update: Dion has a very good nest going and he stays under it until Mneme swims up then he scares her away. So I think everything is going good. About 4 hours until lights out so I dont know if they will spawn tonight. My guess is it will be tomorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Leave the lights on. That's why the nest was gone....he didn't get to work on it in the dark.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Well Im a late riser so i dont wake up till about 10 or 11am. By then there is enough natural light from the window that he works on his nest...Anyway I have been keeping the aqaurium light of and the room light on. His nest is very large now and Mneme has approached several times but just keeps swimming away. So hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

*Crossing Fingers*


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I think its going to be a bust guys. The breeding tank has lots of eggs on the bottom, the female has quite eating them only because she is full. Dion dosnt give them a second glance.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

indjo said:


> IMO pet store bettas are over stock-rejects, at least the modern tail types.


:-(

Drax isn't a reject...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

That happened to me the first time the daddy had no idea what to do after the eggs were layed.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your spawn. Hopefully they'll do better next time.

I breed in dark colored tubs without lights nor filters. In fact I often cover my tubs, just allowing enough light so my plants won't die. A good father will always maintain his nest/eggs whether dark or light. They are less active during the night and may neglect their spawns, but not for long. That's why (IMO) they need to be in full health to spawn.

On your next attempt, make sure (specially) the male is in good health - very active, as if tireless. Don't worry about the nest because some males are reluctant to make them. If he neglects his spawn again, you can brand him a bad father and try alternative methods.

@DormDrax: I'm sorry if I have offended you and anyone else with my remark. But sadly it's a fact that breeders would keep their best results and sell overstock/rejects. As a side note; I too work with rejects and work my way through to improve them.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

indjo said:


> Sorry about your spawn. Hopefully they'll do better next time.
> 
> I breed in dark colored tubs without lights nor filters. In fact I often cover my tubs, just allowing enough light so my plants won't die. A good father will always maintain his nest/eggs whether dark or light. They are less active during the night and may neglect their spawns, but not for long. That's why (IMO) they need to be in full health to spawn.
> 
> ...


I think I will try this method next time, I tried keeping the tank dark I had a towel wrapped around all but the front side to help. I ordered a hm female from petco so she should come in, in about a week or so. I dont really like mixing tail types so this way I can incorparate them into my show spawns.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've heard bad things about PetCo's online selling. Please share your expierience when she arrives.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Please tell me because I would like to know too.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

The sad thing about ordering from there, is that you cant personally pick out the fish you want, they pick for you ;((


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I didnt buy a hm female online because I read a lot of bad stuff about them sending the wrong type of fish. Instead I went to petco and bought four more females one vt and three ct. My friend went with me and bought a King dbt male that she is letting me borrow for a breeding.


----------

